# Weaving in the evening - videos



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

They look great! Towhee especially has great weave motion. 
What would you charge to come train Tito??? This poor dog is ignored almost all the time these days....


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> They look great! Towhee especially has great weave motion.
> What would you charge to come train Tito??? This poor dog is ignored almost all the time these days....


Grins - that's probably because she's petite  She still likes me close though - we need to work on that. 

Tito ignored? Okay, I have to say I doubt that LOL


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Great job!! You have been working hard with your dogs, and they are all looking great!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

looks like fun! I'm still trying to get that 2x2 dvd from bowwow

And now I'm singing weaving in the morning, weaving in the evening, weaving at suppertime


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Great videos! They all look great. I agree Towhee has some great weaving motion! I am sure she will learn distance with time. Make sure you reward ahead of the weaves as well.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I learned 2x2 in my last class, and it was fun for my dogs! All this weave talk, I am getting so excited to get my new weaves this summer!! ecspecially since Rivet broke one of my stick in the ground last year, making me only have 11 now


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I am excited for you too! Weaves are FUN!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

sammydog said:


> I am excited for you too! Weaves are FUN!


 
is that kind of like when I say heeling is FUN and 3/4 of the people roll their eyes? :


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Maybe, but I think heeling is fun too! I love weaving!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

yeah but we're both probably considered a little weird. I also enjoy endless drilling of fronts. So do my dogs.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

And I'm STILL singing about weaving! Maybe I'll at least change it to heeling.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sharon, they all look great! Casey is such a champ, it's hard to believe he is a senior.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks  Yes, I sometimes use a sippy cup or tug toy out in front - Ms Towhee will really drop her head and plow through when her sippy is out there LOL



sammydog said:


> Great videos! They all look great. I agree Towhee has some great weaving motion! I am sure she will learn distance with time. Make sure you reward ahead of the weaves as well.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Hopefully the tune has stopped LOL



Loisiana said:


> And I'm STILL singing about weaving! Maybe I'll at least change it to heeling.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks !!

I ran into a neighbor while hiking a few days ago, and his golden girl is around Casey's age...she has real problems at times navigating and is lighter in coat so does not show silver so much. My neighbor had not seen Casey for awhile and commented on how silver he looked for a younger dog and I kind of laughed and reminded him that Casey and Seka were the same age 



DNL2448 said:


> Sharon, they all look great! Casey is such a champ, it's hard to believe he is a senior.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

WOW! Towhee is really fast! They all look great.
I agree, your hard work is paying off in all areas.


----------



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

A tub of Mac 'n Cheese!! LOL

Thats great. The dogs obviously love it and talk about a cheap training reward! Great idea.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Mesmerized watching Casey's tail!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I adore Casey's tail !! I just trimmed over 4 inches off of it on Sunday, I love it so much I let it get too long LOL

He uses it all the time either as a rudder or as a happy tail wagging boyo 



LibertyME said:


> Mesmerized watching Casey's tail!


----------

